# كيف تكون التوبة الحقيقية وكيف أثبت فيها ولا أعود للخطية مرة أخرى



## aymonded (18 مايو 2016)

*كيف تكون التوبة الحقيقية وكيف أثبت فيها ولا أعود للخطية مرة أخرى*​*الإنسان حينما يقترب من النور الظلمة تهرب منه طبيعياً لأن الظلمة هي حالة غياب النور، ولكن متى دخل النور الظلمة تتلاشى لأنه يبددها بسهولة لأن طبعها سلبي، فمن يحيا ويعيش في النور لا تجد الظلمة مكاناً في حياته، وهو يغلبها تلقائياً وبلا جهد لأن النور الساكن والمتأصل فيه يمنع تواجدها:
**+ كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم (يوحنا 1: 9)*
*+ والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه (يوحنا 1: 5) *
*+ وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم وأضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور (متى 17: 2)*​*لأن عملنا كله - كمسيحيين نلنا الاستنارة واتحررنا وعُتقنا من نير عبودية الشهوات - نسير في النور مادام لنا نور (هذا هو جهادنا الحقيقي وتوبتنا الثابتة أن نحيا في النور الذي أشرق علينا)، لأننا بالنور نُعاين النور، أما لو عشنا في الظلام متجنبين النور فمهما ما عملنا لن ينقذنا أحد وسنظل نلف وندور حول الظلمة ونُعاني منها ونظل نشكي حالنا ونبحث كيف ننتصر ونظل نتكلم عن بشاعة الخطية وحزنها المدمر للنفس وكم هي خاطئة جداً ونضيع عمرنا فيها محصورين ما بين اننا نحاول غصباً أن نبطل الخطية، وبين انها تأسرنا وتسقطنا لأنها متسلطة علينا، ويظل الجرح قائم ليس له شفاء ولا دواء مهما ما فعلنا أو جاهدنا بل كلما نغصب أنفسنا لكي نكف عنها نتورط بأكثر قوة، ويزداد حزننا جداً ووجعنا الداخلي يؤلمنا وننزف كل قوانا حتى نخور بالتمام، لكن أن أتينا للنور وحياتنا كلها صارت تدور حول النور (المسيح الرب المُخلِّص) والتركيز عليه، فأن الظلمة لا تجروء أن تقترب منا أو تطول أعماقنا، ممكن نتعثر أحياناً، لكن لن يبقى السقوط حالة حياتنا ولا الظلمة هي طبيعتنا الجديدة نهائياً، لأن نصرة النور قوية ذات سلطان يعرفها من تذوقها بالخبرة وعاش فيها:
**+ وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة (يوحنا 3: 19)*
*+ لأن كل من يعمل السيآت يبغض النور ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله (يوحنا 3: 20)*
*+ وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة (يوحنا 3: 21)*
*+ ولكن أن كان أحد يمشي في الليل يعثر لأن النور ليس فيه (يوحنا 11: 10)*
*+ ما دام لكم النور أمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور (يوحنا 12: 36)*
*+ قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور (رومية 13: 12)*
*+ شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور (كولوسي 1: 12)*
*+ ولكن أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية (1يوحنا 1: 7)*
*+ أيضاً وصية جديدة أكتب إليكم ما هو حق فيه وفيكم أن الظلمة قد مضت والنور الحقيقي الآن يُضيء (1يوحنا 2: 8)*
*+ من قال أنه في النور وهو يبغض أخاه فهو إلى الآن في الظلمة (1يوحنا 2: 9)*
*+ من يحب أخاه يثبت في النور وليس فيه عثرة (1يوحنا 2: 10)
*​*عموما التوبة الحقيقية هي الخروج من الظلمة والدخول في النور، والتحرر من الشهوة بقوة الله وعمله فينا، لأن هناك فرق كبير بين الابن والعبد:
**+ أجابهم  يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية. والعبد لا  يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد أما الابن فيبقى إلى الأبد. فأن حرركم الابن  فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً (يوحنا 8: 34 - 36)
*​* فالخلاص هو عتق: "ويعتق  أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية"  (عبرانيين 2: 15)، "روح الرب علي لأنه مسحني لأُبشر المساكين، أرسلني لأشفي  المنكسري القلوب، لأُنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق، وللعمي بالبصر، وأرسل  المنسحقين في الحرية" (لوقا 4: 18)، يعني الإنسان لازم ينفك من العبودية  أولاً ويحيا في الحرية التي دخلها بشخص ربنا يسوع، لأن الخلاص يعني شفاء الإنسان  من داء الخطية وبالتالي يفلت من سلطان الموت، وبعد أن يدخل في حياة الحرية، حرية البنين يثبت، لأن لا ثبات لإنسان قبل ان يدخل في حياة الحرية:
** "فاثبتوا إذاً في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ولا  ترتبكوا أيضاً بنير عبودية؛ نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية كيف  نعيش بعد فيها" (غلاطية 5: 1؛ رومية 6: 2)*​


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2016)

رائع استاذ ايمن الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك

اتسألت سؤال وحابة اخد اجابتك وتوضيحك 
اذا كان انسان مش قادر يعتبر فعله خطية .. بمعنى انه من وجهة نظر بعض الناس ممكن يكون بيعمل شىء ما خطأ ! انما من وجهة نظره انه غير مخطىء ومتصالح مع نفسه تماما  هل ممكن يكون ابليس بيحاول يقنع هذا الشخص ويبرر له فعله ؟ ممكن ابليس يخدعنا لدرجة انه يشعرنا بسلام زائف ليبرر لنا افعالنا وخطيانا ؟وان كان غير مقتنع بخطيته فهنا يعترف بها ام لا ؟


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> رائع استاذ ايمن الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك
> 
> اتسألت سؤال وحابة اخد اجابتك وتوضيحك
> اذا كان انسان مش قادر يعتبر فعله خطية .. بمعنى انه من وجهة نظر بعض الناس ممكن يكون بيعمل شىء ما خطأ ! انما من وجهة نظره انه غير مخطىء ومتصالح مع نفسه تماما  هل ممكن يكون ابليس بيحاول يقنع هذا الشخص ويبرر له فعله ؟ ممكن ابليس يخدعنا لدرجة انه يشعرنا بسلام زائف ليبرر لنا افعالنا وخطيانا ؟وان كان غير مقتنع بخطيته فهنا يعترف بها ام لا ؟



أصل الفاصل هنا وصية الله لأنها تكشف القلب وتبين وتظهر الخطية وتوبخها، لذلك من له شركة في الإنجيل ومدقق في كلمة الله مع الصلاة تظهر قدامه شناعة الخطية وقوة الموت التي تحمله فيهرب منها لله ويتمسك بالنور مبغضاً للظلمة، لكن فكر الناس عموماً ميال لتبرير الخطية لأن الإنسان هنا محباً لشهواته، ولم يتصالح بعد لا مع نفسه ولا مع الله ولم يصر خليقة جديدة.

يعني هاعطيكي مثال (وده مجرد مثال من أمثلة كثيرة، ولكنه مثال صارخ)، النهاردة الناس بتبرر خطية الشذوذ وتقول عليها أنها شيء طبيعي مولود بيه الإنسان، وبذلك تريح الناس داخلياً وتسكت الضمير وتخليهم يتوقفوا عن أن يبحثوا ويفتشوا على شفاء حقيقي بقوة نعمة الله المُخلِّصة، ويظلوا متمسكين بشهواتهم المُدمرة، وتجدي صراع مرير وشديد قائم مع إصرار على أنها ليست خطية بل شيء طبيعي جداً، ويقعدوا يتكلموا عن دراسات حديثة وغيرها من الدراسات والنظريات المطروحة على الساحة، متهمين الإنجيل بأنه منحاز أو غير واقعي، ويظلوا يحللوا ويستنتجوا بلي الحقائق وتغيير المعاني مع اللعب بالألفاظ لتُصَّب لصالح المصالحة الوهمية مع النفس، وبكون العالم وضع في الشرير فلا بُدَّ من أن كل من تتعلَّق نفسه بيه يُبرر الخطية ويجعلها شيء مشروع وده بالطبع بيكون حسب الناس، أي حسب الطبيعة التي سقطت وضَلَّت عن حياة القداسة والنور.

لكن وصية الله بتكشف دائماً تزييف هذا الكلام الخادع للناس لكي يبرروا الخطية ويعيشوا فيها، فلو واحد انفتح قلبه وذهنه على الوصية وحب الله من قلبه فعلياً فأنه يحفظ وصاياه ويهرب من الخطية كهروبة من الوحوش الكاسرة، ولا يبرر نفسه ولا خطيته على الإطلاق، لأنه في النهاية مهما ما صنع فأنه لن يكون بلا عذر تحت اي حجة أو بند، بل هو دائم الظهور أمام الله كاشفاً قلبه معترفاً بخطأة، لكي يتبرر ويغتسل وينال قوة تغيير وتجديد من الله الحي.

فبكون كلمة الله نور يفصل كلمة الحق باستقامة كاشفاً خفايا النفس ومواجهاً لظلمتها، لذلك كل من يهمل فيه تعتريه الظلمة فينطفئ النور العقلي، فيجعل الإنسان مُختلاً لا يعرف يمينه من يساره، وعدو كل خير يخدعه بحجج واهية لكي يصدق انه متصالح مع نفسه ومع الله لأنه لا يفعل سوى ما هو في كيانه الطبيعي حسب ظنه، مع أن الله أكد - في أكثر من موضوع مباشر وغير مباشر - أنه بدون القداسة لا يُعاين أحد الرب قط، وبدون النقاوة وطهارة القلب لن يستطيع أن تكون له شركة مع الله في النور، ولا تبرير للخطية مهما ما كانت الحجة، لأن الإنسان في تلك الحالة يغش نفسه فقط.
​


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2016)

*وفي نقطة مهمة للغاية:*
*المفروض أنا مش اتكل لا على مشاعري ولا على عواطفي ولا أصدق كل أفكاري واتصالح معها وارضى بها، لأنه مكتوب: القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه (أرميا 17: 9)، فالمفروض لا أصدق نفسي بل وصية الله وكلمته، لأن الله أمين وصادق يعرف مشكلة النفس ووضع الوصايا لتكون مراية للإنسان يرى فيها نفسه ويرى أين الخلل، فيصلي لكي يمنحه الله شفاء، ولننتبه لكلمة الله:
+ حوِّل عيني عن النظر إلى الباطل في طريقك أحيني (مزمور 119: 37)
+ وانظر أن كان فيَّ طريق باطل واهدني طريقاً أبدياً (مزمور 139: 24، والمزمور كله رائع ومهم جداً لفهم هذه الحالة)
+ لأن شعبي قد نسيني، بخروا للباطل وقد أعثروهم في طرقهم في السبل القديمة ليسلكوا في شعب في طريق غير مسهل (أرميا 18: 15)
*​


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *وفي نقطة مهمة للغاية:*
> *المفروض أنا مش اتكل لا على مشاعري ولا على عواطفي ولا أصدق كل أفكاري واتصالح معها وارضى بها، لأنه مكتوب: القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه (أرميا 17: 9)، فالمفروض لا أصدق نفسي بل وصية الله وكلمته، لأن الله أمين وصادق يعرف مشكلة النفس ووضع الوصايا لتكون مراية للإنسالن يرى فيها نفسه ويرى أين الخلل، فيصلي لكي يمنحه الله شفاء، ولننتبه لكلمة الله:
> + حوِّل عيني عن النظر إلى الباطل في طريقك أحيني (مزمور 119: 37)
> + وانظر أن كان فيَّ طريق باطل واهدني طريقاً أبدياً (مزمور 139: 24، والمزمور كله رائع ومهم جداً لفهم هذه الحالة)
> ...



بدون مبالغة أو محاباة، أجد دائما فيما تنقله من الكتاب المقدس بلسما للروح. 

تسلم وتدوم خدمتك مع بركة الرب الإله يسوع المسيح الذي صار على مثالنا لنصير على مثاله.


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> بدون مبالغة أو محاباة، أجد دائما فيما تنقله من الكتاب المقدس بلسما للروح.
> 
> تسلم وتدوم خدمتك مع بركة الرب الإله يسوع المسيح الذي صار على مثالنا لنصير على مثاله.



*أشكرك حقيقي لأن صلواتك بتصل يا امي قوية
ونعمة الله عاملة فينا جميعاً معاً وإرشاد الروح القدس للحق مبدع
لكي يجعلنا كلنا ننمو ونتأصل في الحق المعلن في كلمة الحياة*​


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *وفي نقطة مهمة للغاية:*
> *المفروض أنا مش اتكل لا على مشاعري ولا على عواطفي ولا أصدق كل أفكاري واتصالح معها وارضى بها، لأنه مكتوب: القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه (أرميا 17: 9)، فالمفروض لا أصدق نفسي بل وصية الله وكلمته، لأن الله أمين وصادق يعرف مشكلة النفس ووضع الوصايا لتكون مراية للإنسالن يرى فيها نفسه ويرى أين الخلل، فيصلي لكي يمنحه الله شفاء، ولننتبه لكلمة الله:
> + حوِّل عيني عن النظر إلى الباطل في طريقك أحيني (مزمور 119: 37)
> + وانظر أن كان فيَّ طريق باطل واهدني طريقاً أبدياً (مزمور 139: 24، والمزمور كله رائع ومهم جداً لفهم هذه الحالة)
> ...



جميل  شكرا استاذ ايمن  للشرح الوافى والمبسط تعيش وتخدم  ربنا يفرح قلبك ويزيدك نعمة


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2016)

*هبنا أيها الاب القدوس باسم ربنا يسوع أن نتقيك ولا نصدق فكر أنفسنا الباطل ولا نتكل على قلبنا ومشاعرنا
بل افتح بصيرتنا بروحك القدوس دائماً على وصايك واكتبها وخطها في قلوبنا وعقولنا حتى تصير نهج حياتنا كلنا
فنهابك كأب لنا في المسيح ونحيا طائعين وصاياك بلا جدل سخيف وفلسفة الفكر الباطل آمين
________________________
فرح الله يملأ قلبك سلام دائم آمين
*​


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هبنا أيها الاب القدوس باسم ربنا يسوع أن نتقيك ولا نصدق فكر أنفسنا الباطل ولا نتكل على قلبنا ومشاعرنا
> بل افتح بصيرتنا بروحك القدوس دائماً على وصايك واكتبها وخطها في قلوبنا وعقولنا حتى تصير نهج حياتنا كلنا
> فنهابك كأب لنا في المسيح ونحيا طائعين وصاياك بلا جدل سخيف وفلسفة الفكر الباطل آمين
> 
> *​



آآآآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــــــــن  :yaka:


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2016)

*آمين فآمين 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

ربنا يعطينا ويساعدنا ان نعيش حياة التوبة المستمره 
وان لا نكون تحت اى نير للعبودية
تسلم ايديك استاذ ايمن حقيقى موضوع مميز


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2016)

*آمين يا رب هبنا قوة النور والحياة فيه لنعيش نور للعالم حسب قصدك آمين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا محبوبة الله والقديسين 
*​


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

للرفع للأهمية والبنيان
​


----------

